# Speaker Stand Build Question



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

My plan is like the pic below but the top plate where speaker will sit on will be the same dimension as the the speaker is.

I need some good ideas on how to hide the speaker wire.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

The easy way is just to use wire staples on the back, but that seems a shame if you're going to make the stands.

A clean, fairly easy way is to drop the wire through the stand.

Drill a hole in the top and bottom plates of the stand, and route a small channel to run the wire from the hole to the back of the stand. Make sure you drill the hole big enough so you can tie a small weight to the wire. That will make it easier to fish it out at the bottom.

If you really want to get fancy, build in the wire terminals as part of the stands, and leave the wire inside permanently.

Are your wires coming through the floor, the wall, or just along the baseboards?

Disclaimer: I actually have all my surround sound wires in the walls. Upstairs we have surround speakers on the walls. I ran the wires before the drywall went up. In the basement I just finished, the wires are in the wall, and we have all in wall speakers.


----------



## Wyo7200 (Apr 29, 2015)

I built some oak stands for mine and would recommend running the wires up through the stands if possible. 

I like that plug idea Sanchez has.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Also, I can't believe you got WAF for those big speakers!


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

sanchez said:


> The easy way is just to use wire staples on the back, but that seems a shame if you're going to make the stands.
> 
> A clean, fairly easy way is to drop the wire through the stand.
> 
> ...


I won't be stapling the wire to the back. :laugh2:

Since these are front speakers they will just go down and behind cabinet into receiver, so close to the baseboard.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

sanchez said:


> Also, I can't believe you got WAF for those big speakers!


:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:

I've been through my run of speakers and you should have seen what I had before my current ones - large towers that are 45.5" H x 12" W, and the center channel is 12" H x 25" W that I still have just boxed up for next home we move to.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

sanchez said:


> A clean, fairly easy way is to drop the wire through the stand.
> 
> Drill a hole in the top and bottom plates of the stand, and route a small channel to run the wire from the hole to the back of the stand. Make sure you drill the hole big enough so you can tie a small weight to the wire. That will make it easier to fish it out at the bottom.


My speakers have a screw hole in the back that I am going to add a vertical piece to the top plate so I can fasten it together to give it more safety so they wont be bumped off the stands.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

What do you think about on the inside of vertical part that I plan on filling with sand route a groove on the sides to add a piece of hard board so I can have a separate large area for sand and a small area for the speaker wire to run through and drill a hole in the top of the back to feed down through the bottom.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I was actually wondering about how you were going to secure them to the stand, and keep the stand from tipping over.

So they have the threads in the back, not on the bottom?


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

TrevortdogR said:


> What do you think about on the inside of vertical part that I plan on filling with sand route a groove on the sides to add a piece of hard board so I can have a separate large area for sand and a small area for the speaker wire to run through and drill a hole in the top of the back to feed down through the bottom.


Sounds fairly reasonable.

Or if you have the space, you could simply use sand in a tube. It would be cleaner, and you can lift the bags out when you need to move the stand.

https://www.menards.com/main/buildi...ent-mortar/sand-in-a-tube/p-1444445324021.htm


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

sanchez said:


> I was actually wondering about how you were going to secure them to the stand, and keep the stand from tipping over.
> 
> So they have the threads in the back, not on the bottom?


Back, they are large bookshelf speaker, they are ascend acoustics Sierra-2's, they have RAAL True Ribbons for tweeters & Seas woofer all high end parts that makes these speakers sound fantastic.
http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/speakers/SRM2/srm2.html


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

sanchez said:


> Sounds fairly reasonable.
> 
> Or if you have the space, you could simply use sand in a tube. It would be cleaner, and you can lift the bags out when you need to move the stand.


I'm going to fasten the tops to the vertical supports so not sure how that could be accomplished or why someone who leave things open to do that.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Ah yes. Didn't think about the full build process!


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

Is rabbet joint best for the vertical support parts?


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

TrevortdogR said:


> What do you think about on the inside of vertical part that I plan on filling with sand route a groove on the sides to add a piece of hard board so I can have a separate large area for sand and a small area for the speaker wire to run through and drill a hole in the top of the back to feed down through the bottom.


Maybe you could just put a piece of plastic conduit inside the stand and run the wires through that? That really makes fishing the wire through easy.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

sanchez said:


> Maybe you could just put a piece of plastic conduit inside the stand and run the wires through that? That really makes fishing the wire through easy.



If I did that sand would leak out the hole in the bottom around the conduit if I don't separate the 2 areas like I mentioned above. 

So with the 2 areas with a piece is hardboard/plywood between them I would caulk some silicone around the divider at bottom to prevent sand leaking out.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

I did a dry test fit to make sure everything fits good and now I cant get the boards apart to glue them!


----------



## Brookeville (Mar 18, 2019)

*Watch OUT for Vibes!*

TrevortdogR;

Nice stands. You can pretty much do whatever you want running the speaker wires on the inside of the stands as long as you fill up the vertical members with sand. However, just take care once you bring the wires back outside and near the speaker enclosures. You don't want to leave any loose wire unsecured that could "resonate" against the speaker cabs. ALL speaker cabinets will resonate a bit and after all of your hard work, you don't want to be generating audible distortion with a loose wire accidentally vibrating against the bottom or rear side of the cabinet.

Speaker design and contruction is one of my hobbies. I built some nice slot ported bookshelf speakers several years ago with some SEAS drivers. Good quality components. Enjoy the music and Rock-ON!:whistling2:

Stan ("Brookeville")


----------

